# High Value Treats



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everybody!

The boys are coming around with the training. I can get them into their crate. Potty is also coming along. 

I am having difficulty getting their attention to focus on me. We train them seperatley. They like the treats we are giving them, but they are not yummy enough to keep them focused on me. We are working on name recoginization and sit (not at the same time).

I am looking for suggestions on a high value treat that has worked for your pups. 

Thanks!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cooked chicken or some other meat, cut into miniscule pieces works really well for a very concentrated session. Also salmon. I also use zukes and cut them in half, but they don't get the attention real meat gets. 

I make it part of the dinner then give more veggies to try and balance it out somewhat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Stella and Chewy's Salmon Carnivore Kisses or Grizzly's dried Salmon work well.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks! I will try them.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I give Milo liver cake in the ring - it smells good to him so keeps his focus.
Its really easy to make and you can freeze it in bags so it will last for ages. 
8oz liver(lambs)
4oz self rising flour
2 eggs
and how much garlic you want to put in (to make it smell great to dogs)
Mix all the ingredients in a blender/food processor.
Put it in a greased pan and bake on gas mark 4 for 30-40 mins on 180C/gas mark 4.
Take it out and leave it cool then cut into tiny pieces and divide it up into bags and freeze.
Just take bags out of the freezer and leave thaw out and you can use them as treats!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

louis loves the nb duck and potato treat rools cut into tiny pieces, or you culd try the zuke salmon treats but they are really stinky.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

stampin4fun said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> The boys are coming around with the training. I can get them into their crate. Potty is also coming along.
> 
> ...


Attention/focus takes a bit of time. You do need high value treats, but you also need to take it kind of slow. I would suspect that it's not the treats as much as it is the environment or the training process. Don't expect your pups to focus on you for several seconds at first, just quick eye contact is all that is necessary at first. Do the training in a very calm, non distracting environment until they get it, then increase the distractions OR the time you expect them to look at you. 

High value in my house are any Stella & Chewy's treats/food, chicken, Real Meat treats, Natural Balance food roll, baby food and for Kenzie - anything she can eat.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Amby and Clex1004!

Thanks Mandy! I will keep this in mind.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I finally found one that works for Delilah- I got it at Petsmart.It's called Healthy Omega Treats- It's made with Chicken,Cod fish and sweet potato. It contains none of the bad stuff. I cut them up in small pieces for Delilah. She loves them!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Also to get the boys a little more focused on you, try and do training before you feed them their meals. They'll be more inclined to focus on you and your treats when they're hungry.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

for training, i use boiled chicken, hot dog (in very tiny amounts) or S&C freeze-dried raw treats.


----------

